# First run, nothing crazy



## suprfast (Aug 10, 2011)

Time to put my BBQ down and pick up the injector.  I'm thinking of the following "training wheels" approach.  Feel free to correct me if you see something out of place.  Will be placing an order in the next two to three weeks after I get everything in check information wise.  

Basically Im not doing much more than what was listed from the thread by heavyiron.

10 weeks(as long as enough comes in the vials)
600mg test e/c(not sure which)-two doses of 300mg evenly spaced during the week

PCT(4 weeks following cycle)
Clomid(100/100/100/50)  Twice daily on the 100 weeks.

AI
Aromasin on hand in case of sides.  The thread was noted to use 10mg daily(should one run it anyways?).  Worst case I just waste a few bucks, least of my worries.

Like I said, real basic, learning to ride with training wheels.  

Pins would be the last thing I need to look into also.  Anyone want to grab my ass so they know what length pin to use(and what gauge).

Thanks for looking.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 10, 2011)

Look really spot on to me.. the only thing i would think about and this is not a big deal is that most test E comes 250 mg per ml so you would have to load 1.2 ml per shot i believe to get 300..  Since all looks good thought i would throw that at you.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 10, 2011)

I appreciate it.  Just trying to use the wheel not reinvent it.  Ill take all the constructive criticism available


----------



## pieguy (Aug 10, 2011)

HCG starting week 2 at 500iu/biweekly and run aromasin every other day 10-12.5mg minimum imo to prevent bloating and any possible estradiol sides. 

Pins: glute 1.5" (upper right quadrant), quad 1" (outer side region), delt 1" (side delt, not the front)
23 is the standard size altho 25 works if you warm up the oil and slin pins work if you're lean

make sure to sterilize the top of the vial with alcohol wipes and to have clean hands. sterilize the injection point as well and don't forget to aspirate.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Go ahead and spring for 3 vials and run it for 12 weeks. That'd be my advice. You should run aromasin at 12.5mg ED. I would advise to run it at during PCT alongside the clomid also. If this is your first cycle which it looks like it is, get some nolva and letro just in case you get any signs of gyno. Nothing worse than waiting on a package with sore ass nips.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 11, 2011)

I think I will get a third to be on the safe side.  I am sure a little will stay in the tip and have no plans on aspirating.  I'm okay throwing a few dollars away.

I am going to shoot for 10 weeks on the first cycle and I am seeing a difference in mg/ml between Test C and E(unless this is only specific to the website I am looking at).  I might lean towards E so I can finish a 10 week and still have a little left over(not accounting for the leftovers in the tip).




-----	ml	mg(600 per week, twice, spaced evenly)
-----	10	250

wk1	  2.4	   600
wk2	  4.8	   1200
wk3	  7.2	   1800
wk4	  9.6	   2400
wk5	  12	   3000
wk6	  14.4   3600
wk7	  16.8	   4200
wk8	  19.2	   4800
wk9	  21.6	   5400
wk10	  24	   6000


if this is right Ill have 6ml(minus the left in the tube amount) left over.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## GMO (Aug 11, 2011)

sloppyj said:


> go ahead and spring for 3 vials and run it for 12 weeks. That'd be my advice. You should run aromasin at 12.5mg ed. I would advise to run it at during pct alongside the clomid also. If this is your first cycle which it looks like it is, get some nolva and letro just in case you get any signs of gyno. Nothing worse than waiting on a package with sore ass nips.




+1


----------



## suprfast (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks.  I won't start until I have everything in my hands.  I've read too many threads of people being shit out of luck.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 11, 2011)

suprfast said:


> ............................
> if this is right Ill have 6ml(minus the left in the tube amount) left over. Sounds good to me.


 
You're making it too hard! 600mg x 10wks = 6,000mg or 6g. Each 10ml vial 300mg (what your getting) has 3g in it. So theoretically you need 2 10ml's. But in reality you'll be hard pressed to get an even 10ml out of the vial. So either way you need to get 3-10ml vials at 300mg/ml. Since you're getting 3, you might as well run it 12 weeks. Once the 10 weeks flys by you'll be wanting to push it out to 12 weeks anyway. Trust me.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You're making it too hard! 600mg x 10wks = 6,000mg or 6g. Each 10ml vial 300mg (what your getting) has 3g in it. So theoretically you need 2 10ml's. But in reality you'll be hard pressed to get an even 10ml out of the vial. So either way you need to get 3-10ml vials at 300mg/ml. Since you're getting 3, you might as well run it 12 weeks. Once the 10 weeks flys by you'll be wanting to push it out to 12 weeks anyway. Trust me.



His getting 3x 10ml vials @ 250mg/ml


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 11, 2011)

Dannie said:


> His getting 3x 10ml vials @ 250mg/ml


 
Oh I don't know where i came up with that then. Either way, 3 vials is a must! If he's precise he can get 12 weeks out of 3 vials at that dose...maybe


----------



## suprfast (Aug 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Oh I don't know where i came up with that then. Either way, 3 vials is a must! If he's precise he can get 12 weeks out of 3 vials at that dose...maybe



I guess ill just go until I run out.  11 weeks would be fine too.  Thanks sloppy


----------



## suprfast (Aug 18, 2011)

Big thanks to sloppy for some good info and from countless threads including the massive FIRST TIME thread by HEAVYIRON. I came up with this following calendar.  Any objections?  Sorry to be so meticulous.  Its in my nature.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 18, 2011)

Err, is it me, or is that a shitload of unnecessary HCG in your pre-pct? You already spent a good chunk of your HCG on keeping your testicles happy on cycle. I don't think you need to further blast them with 1000iu eod. That's just excessive.

I think heavyiron's post on his first cycle and pct sticky is geared more towards people who completely neglected HCG usage on-cycle. You just used another 2 vials of 5000iu in a 2 week window when I think you can keep it to 1 vial. I like your aromasin protocol but if you want, you can get a blood test and check your e2 levels which'll tell you if you can drop it to 12.5 eod instead of ed. 600mg/week isn't a huge cycle and not everybody has big issues with high e2 levels. 

I like the fact that you're following stickies and laying out spreadsheets for your cycle though. It's better to be prepared then to be one of the dumb-asses who jump on dbol and test, then come crying to us cause their tits hurt or they can't get it up after 2 months of being off cycle.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Pieguy.  

You think for the following two weeks 500iu twice a week is adequate then?

The graphs are for me.  If i dont have it written down ill forget.

Also is the Aromasin overkill ED?  Some of the forum sponsors have it EOD.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 18, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Thanks Pieguy.
> 
> You think for the following two weeks 500iu twice a week is adequate then?
> 
> ...



I don't wanna comment and have vets jump all over me. From what i've read, please don't kill me guys , yes that's fine. Some might even say 250iu bi-weekly is enough on cycle and an increase if you notice any significant testicular atrophy. This doesn't work later when you run orals, deca, tren, mast, etc.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 19, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Some might even say 250iu bi-weekly is enough on cycle and an increase if you notice any significant testicular atrophy. This doesn't work later when you run orals, deca, tren, mast, etc.


  This is what I am going to try with a mild cycle (600 test, 300 Deca).  I will try to remember to let everybody know how it goes.


----------



## KUVinny (Aug 19, 2011)

You have assembled a good thorough cycle plan and with all the advice you should have an enjoyable experience. Only thing I would expand on is the comment about pinning the glute. It was mentioned to pin it "upper right quadrant" which is correct for your right glute. For the left just mirror it (upper left quadrant). My apologies if you already knew this but I did not want to assume anything. 

Cheers!


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 19, 2011)

It should be stated as "Upper outer quadrant" to avoid confusion. 

I agree that the HCG might be excessive during the 2 week clearance time. I think 1000iu 2x weekly will suffice. Remember if you dose too heavy with the HCG you can desensitize your LH.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 19, 2011)

making those adjustments for my records.  thanks sloppy.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 1, 2011)

Saw that my Uncle was going to be busy for Labor Day so I decided to make to send him a few dollars.  Now I can't wait.


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 2, 2011)

why dont you buy one 10ml of test prop for a good jump start?


----------



## suprfast (Sep 7, 2011)

Its all on the way.  This will be a long week of waiting.  Hope to post my pathetic pics when they arrive.  It might get a little messy with my virginity and all.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 7, 2011)

Cycle looks good, really I came in to say that BBQ looks fucking delicious!

I need to get on that, would make bulking a hell of a lot easier lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 8, 2011)

^ Bulk BBQ'ing on the weekends is the way to go.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> ^ Bulk BBQ'ing on the weekends is the way to go.



Except I hate leftovers.  I havent a clue why.  I just barely bought a microwave a few weeks ago so i can heat food on the run.  I hate microwaves.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 10, 2011)

Just an update.  

EP came through amazingly fast. 
Ordered on the 7th at 10pm and received on the 10th.  Basically three days because the 7th was already gone.  
Thanks EP.

By the way, I am not sure what the rules are.  If this isnt allowed mods can delete this post.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 10, 2011)

Yep Ep is quick for sure, don't think there's any problem with your post though.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 10, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Yep Ep is quick for sure, don't think there's any problem with your post though.



Thanks.  I read a lot about source checking etc.  Wasn't sure how indepth(even though its talked about a lot).  I just wanted to add a disclaimer.  

Can't really see through the blue tint, but wondering if the dropper has markings on it.  Liquid appears to be cloudy.  
Is this something I shake before taking?  Making sure I cover all my bases to the T before I start the T.

BTW incase it cant be seen this is Aromasin(Exemestane).
Two bottles to cover my whole cycle.  Refrigerate after opening, at all?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 10, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Thanks. I read a lot about source checking etc. Wasn't sure how indepth(even though its talked about a lot). I just wanted to add a disclaimer.
> 
> Can't really see through the blue tint, but wondering if the dropper has markings on it. Liquid appears to be cloudy.
> Is this something I shake before taking? Making sure I cover all my bases to the T before I start the T.
> ...


 

The a-dex and clen I got has no markings on the dropper so I'm assuming no. Just gotta eyeball it I guess lol. Probably no need to shake as it's in a solvent but couldn't hurt I guess, but no you don't need to refrigerate it. 

Enjoy your cycle bro, if you got your test already and pct lined up get started!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 10, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> The a-dex and clen I got has no markings on the dropper so I'm assuming no. Just gotta eyeball it I guess lol. Probably no need to shake as it's in a solvent but couldn't hurt I guess, but no you don't need to refrigerate it.
> 
> Enjoy your cycle bro, if you got your test already and pct lined up get started!



just go to CVS or Walgreens or whatever pharmacy you have in your area and ask the pharmacist for a 1ml oral syringe. if they ask what for just say you have a child or younger sibling who is on liquid antibiotics (very common and i've never actually had a pharmacist ask me why i needed an oral syringe, but it's a valid excuse in case)


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah that's true, for the a-dex I started just using a regular syringe to measure .25/.5 ml


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 10, 2011)

DO NOT use a normal syringe unless you take the needle out. There are chunks of stuff in the solution and if you just pull the liquid out, you're going to offset your dosage.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 10, 2011)

oh yeah I used it without the needle of course, not really any different than an oral syringe in that case right?


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 10, 2011)

Nope but much harder to dose.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 10, 2011)

Two packages to go.  Looking over the numbers and thinking about lowering the dosage to 500 per week so I can run 12 weeks instead of 600 at 10.  Anyone know if this will make a difference.  I know the 500 will be easier to dose, and sloppy was telling me to go longer.  This would be two weeks longer.
Cant wait.  Get here already.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 12, 2011)

Edited.  Thanks PIE


----------



## pieguy (Sep 12, 2011)

I wouldn't divulge information like this on a public forum. Just say the stuff is almost here and that's good enough. 

If it were me personally, i'd do 500mg weekly cause measuring out 600 without an insulin needle is just annoying. It's more of a convenience thing.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 12, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I wouldn't divulge information like this on a public forum. Just say the stuff is almost here and that's good enough.
> 
> If it were me personally, i'd do 500mg weekly cause measuring out 600 without an insulin needle is just annoying. It's more of a convenience thing.



you're right, on both points.  I can get an extra 2 weeks just by changing the dosage and I think there should be enough to go up to two more weeks after that(all depends on how much is left behind after each dose).


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with pieguy.  For the first time around, 500 is plenty enough to see good gains.  It takes a while for it to get up and working so at 12 wks you should see some good results.  I planning basically the same run that I hope to start next month.  Good luck with it bro and happy growing!


----------



## suprfast (Sep 12, 2011)

easymoneymike said:


> I agree with pieguy.  For the first time around, 500 is plenty enough to see good gains.  It takes a while for it to get up and working so at 12 wks you should see some good results.  I planning basically the same run that I hope to start next month.  Good luck with it bro and happy growing!



Thanks.  I am 210-215lbs right now.  Weird to know I can still grow


----------



## pieguy (Sep 12, 2011)

Whether or not you hold onto your gains is also pretty dependent on your height once you're past genetic limits. I don't really foresee anybody having issues with getting past 210-215lbs lean unless you're like 5'. Now Lee Priest back in the day, that must've been some difficult mass maintenance at his height.


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 12, 2011)

With the way he ate it had no choice but to stick with him .  His offseason pics are insane.  If you showed someone a pic of him at contest shape and then in offseason shape and told them it was the same person they would laugh at you.  The man did some serious work to get into shape and ate like hell to grow.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 12, 2011)

Lee Priest definitely knew how to bulk


----------



## suprfast (Sep 13, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Lee Priest definitely knew how to bulk



holy fuck.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 13, 2011)

Completely forgot I ordered this.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ That's the ticket right there!


----------



## jimm (Sep 13, 2011)

what would the bacteriostatic water be used for? cause im doing basically same cycle starting in 2 weeks im running 600mg test e for 12 weeks but also adding drol 50mg a day for 5 weeks gonna just see how i react with it.

OH AND FUCK THEM PICS OF LEE PRIEST ARE CRAZY HOW TALL IS HE ANY ONE?


----------



## suprfast (Sep 13, 2011)

jimm said:


> what would the bacteriostatic water be used for? cause im doing basically same cycle starting in 2 weeks im running 600mg test e for 12 weeks but also adding drol 50mg a day for 5 weeks gonna just see how i react with it.
> 
> OH AND FUCK THEM PICS OF LEE PRIEST ARE CRAZY HOW TALL IS HE ANY ONE?



Mix the Bac water with HCG.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 13, 2011)

jimm said:


> OH AND FUCK THEM PICS OF LEE PRIEST ARE CRAZY HOW TALL IS HE ANY ONE?


 

5'4 I believe, like 200 something in comp condition


----------



## jimm (Sep 13, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Mix the Bac water with HCG.


 


ahh of course how stupid of me , the hcg i have come in little boxs each box contains a vial with powder in and a amp filled with bac water... my bad. Oh and its good stuff on my last course i ran it 400iu twice a week(each time i pinned i ran enenthate) and its great stuff keeps the little uns full at all times so glad i ran it and i will never run a course without it now.

all the best with your course i gotta wait 2 weeks before i can start my next one the suspense is killing me!


----------



## jimm (Sep 13, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> 5'4 I believe, like 200 something in comp condition


 

wow hes really that small i knew he was small but 5'4 is pretty crazy.. without a doubt best forearms in the business!


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 13, 2011)

jimm said:


> wow hes really that small i knew he was small but 5'4 is pretty crazy.. without a doubt best forearms in the business!








bigger than my biceps lol


----------



## suprfast (Sep 13, 2011)

rerunning numbers and I might be right at or a tad short on Aromasin(depending on the overall length 12-14 weeks).  How crucial will this be?  If its bad, ill make it closer to the 12 week.  This is accounting for the PCT.  Also during the PCT, how critical will it be to up the dosage for the first three weeks vs just cruising it at the 12.5 like I had been?

thanks


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Sep 13, 2011)

Eh you only need an AI if you're having bad sides.   I've ran HG and ugl test at 750mg a week and didn't use an AI.  Bloated but no Gyno issues.  You can wait and see how sensitive you are to estro sides and then run it if needed.  The water weight actually helps strength.


----------



## Kazi (Sep 14, 2011)

hello everyone, im just gaining information and wanted to whats hcg for ? i know its silly but well you guys are her to help 
i did search in google but didnt get the hang of it  ..


----------



## Kazi (Sep 14, 2011)

@suprfast...
brother can i ask whats your age ? its just that its your first time and i wanted to know at what age your doing it. thanks


----------



## jimm (Sep 14, 2011)

digitalash said:


> bigger than my biceps lol


 
beast!


----------



## suprfast (Sep 14, 2011)

Late 20s


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 14, 2011)

You could use 12.5 through PCT if it comes to that.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 15, 2011)

Not a football guy so no touchdown but...WADE TO LEBRON


GPZ came through nicely.  Exactly one week from the date of order.


----------



## jimm (Sep 16, 2011)

omg are you taking heroin?


----------



## suprfast (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes


----------



## jimm (Sep 17, 2011)

cool


----------



## suprfast (Sep 22, 2011)

Touchdown

Will get some pics when I get home.  

Initial thoughts...they are so tiny.  All the pics I see makes me feel like vials are 55 gallon drums.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 23, 2011)

21 days from start to finish.  I have no complaints.  
















Huge thanks to Z and an even bigger thanks to Sloppy.


----------



## rage racing (Sep 23, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Initial thoughts...they are so tiny. All the pics I see makes me feel like vials are 55 gallon drums.


 Bro I thought the same thing. I got home from work and my wife said my goodies got delivered today. I saw the package and was like "where the hell is the rest of it".


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 23, 2011)

Hahah yup you only need a little. I'm so glad that everything worked out good for you. It's one hell of an experience the first time. It only gets better from here bro. Is this where you're going to log your run too?


----------



## suprfast (Sep 23, 2011)

no.  ill run it in the sponsor section.  id like to run it, but be somewhat untraceable unless you were really looking.


----------



## jimm (Sep 24, 2011)

dude drugs are bad haha jus kidding there good... and good luck with your course buddy!!


----------

